# PE Civil Reference/Study Material for Sell



## Buckeyebuilder (Jun 7, 2021)

MNL-15: $170 (95% new, original price $219)
SP-4: $200 (95% new, original price $254.50)
PPI Construction Depth Reference Manual: $120 (90% new , original price $160)


I didn't have those reference materials and failed the first time. I finally passed it with those three reference materials. Really useful during exam, will pull the answer straight out of the book.

Bundle price $450 with shipping included and some extra practice problems~

Good luck to you all!


----------

